

Apple is building a social network, you just don't see it - paulbjensen
http://paulbjensen.co.uk/blog/2012/02/17/apple-is-building-a-social-network-you-just-dont-see-it

======
iancarnevale
With their new OS version Mountain Lion, Its more evident that they are slowly
bringing everyone into their product cyclone. It seems as if they are building
out what they have envisioned without publicly saying it. Allowing them to own
the majority of conversation mediums, including a social network.

